# A great broker for Scalp trading FX?



## moyes (13 December 2014)

Can anyone please recommend a great broker for scalping? Possibly an ECN broker..


----------



## Modest (13 December 2014)

Pepperstone Razor Account


----------



## moyes (13 December 2014)

Modest said:


> Pepperstone Razor Account




Thanks. What about all of these that I managed to dig up online that are based in Australia. -Axitrader, Directfx, GlobalPrime, IC Markets, CityIndex, CLMforex, Synergy FX? All these brokers seem to be ok, but I am yet to find out because i have only used 1 which was Axitrader and they were ok. Whether or not these brokers are true ECN brokers is debatable..


----------



## Modest (14 December 2014)

moyes said:


> Thanks. What about all of these that I managed to dig up online that are based in Australia. -Axitrader, Directfx, GlobalPrime, IC Markets, CityIndex, CLMforex, Synergy FX? All these brokers seem to be ok, but I am yet to find out because i have only used 1 which was Axitrader and they were ok. Whether or not these brokers are true ECN brokers is debatable..




Can't comment on the others but I did a lot of research on Pepperstone before going with them. They're a true ECN Broker and offer an excellent platform for scalping. If you're looking at Scalping you'll want to use cTrader platform.

I scalp the 5m TF and I haven't had any issues with them. 

I guess you're just going to have to try each one out - they all offer demo accounts for you to try.


----------



## CanOz (14 December 2014)

Modest said:


> Can't comment on the others but I did a lot of research on Pepperstone before going with them. They're a true ECN Broker and offer an excellent platform for scalping. If you're looking at Scalping you'll want to use cTrader platform.
> 
> I scalp the 5m TF and I haven't had any issues with them.
> 
> I guess you're just going to have to try each one out - they all offer demo accounts for you to try.




The TF? Have you seen the daily?


----------



## Modest (14 December 2014)

CanOz said:


> The TF? Have you seen the daily?




I only glance at daily charts maybe once or twice a week.


----------

